# GEOTECHNICAL QUESTION



## boo (Jan 18, 2011)

can sombody explain what is the *bulk factor*

thanks


----------



## MWC PE (Jan 18, 2011)

same as swell factor. When in situ soil is cut it increases in volume due to more air voids in loose soil as compared to bank soil. Say the bulk/swell factor is 10% and you excavate 100 CY then the volume it would take in a truck would be 100*1.10=110 CY.


----------



## boo (Jan 18, 2011)

mwchandler21 said:


> same as swell factor. When in situ soil is cut it increases in volume due to more air voids in loose soil as compared to bank soil. Say the bulk/swell factor is 10% and you excavate 100 CY then the volume it would take in a truck would be 100*1.10=110 CY.


THANKS


----------

